# Question about the lowrider banana seat



## christyg (Oct 29, 2019)

I need some info please. During a recent treasure hunt, I found a lowrider banana seat (yes, there's a name plate on the rear of the seat stating "Lowrider" . . the "O" has an 8 in the middle of it)
It's velvet w/ wavy lines, a dark rust/orange. It's in really good condition.
I'm an ebay seller and the only ones I'm seeing on there are wannabes . . new, no name plate. I'd greatly appreciate if you could give me a ballpark guestimate of how much it's worth so I can price accordingly. Thanks in advance for any info you'd be willing to impart to this novice.


----------



## JRE (Oct 29, 2019)

New on E bay they are $ 22.50


----------



## christyg (Oct 30, 2019)

JRE said:


> New on E bay they are $ 22.50



Justin, thank you for your reply. I see that price for the reproductions. I'm hoping the true vintage ones bring a better price.


----------



## JRE (Oct 30, 2019)

Yea the Schwinn glitter seats are more


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 31, 2019)

JRE said:


> Yea the Schwinn glitter seats are more




This is not a glitter seat. It is a fairly modern seat made for lowrider bikes. I'm not seeing much of a difference in value of any of these seats. V/r Shawn


----------



## wheelbender6 (Nov 10, 2019)

Is it Velvet finish of plastic?


----------

